# averia en monitor dell



## angelfernande (Abr 27, 2006)

hola a to2.
Tengo un monitor DELL Modelo E172FPB .
El problema es, que cuando lo enciendo, se ve la imagen durante un segundo y luego se escucha un bip bip bip de intentos de arrancar pero no arranca.

Alguna pista?

Salu2.


----------



## apazosc (Sep 14, 2006)

mira el circuito de lineas el transistor de lineas o falso contacto en transformador mar


----------



## angelfernande (Sep 15, 2006)

Lo que Tienes mal es un transistor que ataca a la retroiluminacion 2sc5707


----------

